# ships plans



## chrisreeves (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi Can anyone please help, I would like to make a model of a passenger liner from the 30/40/50 time,does anyone have or know where I can get some plans/drawings.
Thank you.
Chris


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Chris and welcome to the site,

I am not into models but had a quick look on Google and there are quite a lot of places you might try - there may even be a few plans going free. Suggest you do a Google search using the terms "ship model plans" - you will get quite a few hits.

You can start with: http://www.skipper.co.uk/catsmp2.htm#Index

And there is a whole bunch of stuff about modelling at this site: http://www.tradboat2.co.uk/editorial/modelling.htm#Model%20Makers%20Sources

I can tell you that the National Maritime Museum definitely has a load of plans but you can expect to pay over £100 for a set.

Finally this site has enough links to chase up to keep you busy until next Christmas! http://dscshowcases.co.uk/links/shipandboatmodels.html

I hope you find what you are looking for.

Brian


----------



## john webster (Feb 3, 2006)

hi try modelboats.co.uk or alternatively pick up a copy of Model Boats magazine, or Marine Modelling, from newsagent, they usually have ads for model plans, they also have a catalogue of plans which can be bought through each of these publications.Hope this is of some help to you.
jw


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

I have drawn plans of one of the BI Barpeta class cargo passenger ships built between 1912-1914. Straight stem, counter stern, proper funnel etc.


----------

